# Breeders Recommendation



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi there! While Im not going to be ready for another puppy for a while, I want to start my research early. I live in west central Ohio and would like some recommendations of breeders within an hour -2 hour drive so that I can go and visit the kennel and establish a relationship with them and learn about their dogs and what the dogs produce. 
My goal for the new pup will be to do schutzhund. I am leaning towards German working lines but I am also interested in the German showlines too. Thanks for any info!


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Theishof shepherds in Idaho. You will not be sorry. The breeder is Heidi Theis and she has German show lines and does Schutzhund. Her web site is: http://www.theishofshepherds.com


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

That's not really close to Ohio...


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

has someone been moving states around up north? Red state? Blue state? Confused state!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

http://www.northcoastk9.com/

Tammy Blackford in Monroeville, OH. The last I knew they were still breeding Shepherds. The picture on their homepage is my Tika's brother who is a Police dog in MO (I believe).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Michelle and Mark Scarberry are also up there. http://www.germandogs.com I think is their site. Will double check.

Active in dogs, training and titling own dogs and dogs from their own breedings. Active in not only working, but showing and breed surveys. Only breed from working and bs dogs.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

I will second Sue's recommendation of the Scarberry's. I haven't bought a dog from them but they are very helpful and nice to talk to when you contact them.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not sure if the blackford's are breeding.

They had Enzo and Emi's brother Ego for a bit. We had brought in Enzo, Emi and Extra (Missy Schmidt bought him and he is a stud dog at Superior K9), so we got to see almost 1/2 the litter (there were 10).


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

How close are you to Pittsburgh?


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: G-burgHow close are you to Pittsburgh?


Ditto! Donna knows where we're going with this Leesa


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Pittsuburg would be good.


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies! Im on it!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not sure what your range is as well. Prices will range with untitled dogs being much less than titled and breed survey'd.

http://www.germandogs.com/

This is their site. Again, both are active in the region (seminras, teaching, youth program), breed only working titled (they do themselves), show rated and breed surveyed dogs. 

They consistently "walk the talk"....


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: gsdmomOHThanks ladies! Im on it!!!


----------

